# Is there an idiots guide to photgraphing Tanks?



## AverageWhiteBloke (11 Jan 2010)

As a total photography novice it would be nice to have a few good rules of thumb when snapping tanks. I'm just getting my tank back into shape and would like to keep a photographic record of the different stages and how any changes I make affect the look of the tank.

Any suggestions appreciated, do mention them even if it seems obvious to you


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jan 2010)

use a tripod, set on a a 10sec timer so you dont get any blur when you press the shutter button.
press the shutter half way to focus, do this until it is right, then fully so it takes the pic.

What camera do you have?
Thanks, Aaron


----------



## a1Matt (11 Jan 2010)

another tip...
leave the tank lights on.
keep everything in the room as black as possible.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Jan 2010)

what digital cameras do you guys use, i cant afford a DSLR, but i hear some of the sony digi cams are good.


----------



## flygja (12 Jan 2010)

Here's a link that I recommend. You don't hafta go the whole way with the black cloth and all, if your room is dark enough, the effect is about the same. 

http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=4744


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (12 Jan 2010)

> What camera do you have?


The best I have at the moment is my wifes 12mp Samsung digital, not ideal I guess but I'll give it a try and see what results I get.

@ flygja, nice article thats the type of thing I'm looking for cheers. I will post up some results and see what you all think  8)


----------



## paul.in.kendal (12 Jan 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Here's a link that I recommend. You don't hafta go the whole way with the black cloth and all, if your room is dark enough, the effect is about the same.
> 
> http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=4744


Nice one Flygja - I really like that link.  I thought the consensus on UKAPS was that cropping an image doesn't count as (illegal) post-production, for ADA comps?  If so, does the shuttering around the tank need to be so extensive?

+1 for the comment 'if your room is dark enough'.  There's a snap in my journal where I left the Xmas tree lights on, creating white 'freckles' all over the tank...


----------



## flygja (23 Jan 2010)

There aren't any solid rules to the ADA contest with regards to photography. As far as I know, some basic stuff like cropping, sharpness, contrast/brightness adjustments are permitted. The whole bordering up the tank thing just shows you the complete way of doing it, you can skip some steps if you wish. 

I see you have a company camera, your options are limited with those but you can still product great photos if you spend a little time experimenting with the aperture and shutter speed settings. I think the key is to get as much as light as you can over the top of the tank when photographing, i.e. extra temporary ight fixtures, strobes/flashes, etc. 

Good luck in your photography!


----------



## Nick16 (23 Jan 2010)

ADA rules state 

*Digital Camera data*
Please use 4.0 mega pixels or higher resolution digital camera, SLR digital camera and take a photograph with high resolution mode. 
Please save the image in JPEG or TIFF format in CD-R. 
Do not make any image processing such as trimming or retouch.


http://en.iaplc.com/about/application.html


----------



## viktorlantos (23 Jan 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> ADA rules state
> 
> *Digital Camera data*
> Please use 4.0 mega pixels or higher resolution digital camera, SLR digital camera and take a photograph with high resolution mode.
> ...



You may get a point deduction only. Just like the other rules like "just unpublished work can enter to the competition.." found many tanks form other competitions last time.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2010)

also some great tips: http://www.aquablog.nl/1019-aqua-photography-creative-aquascape-union/


----------



## flygja (24 Jan 2010)

I find it hard to believe that people submit un-retouched photos for the IAPLC. Though I did hear before that ADA will retouch it themselves before posting on the website or printing them in the contest book. Can't confirm that though.


----------

